# Bad  Breed Magazine reviews



## TallAdam85 (Jul 5, 2003)

I was at a MMA fight about a month ago and they where talking about Bad Breed Magazine. I was just wondering does any one know how it is?


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 6, 2003)

ANYTHING PEOPLE did u hear anything about it ?


----------



## J-kid (Jul 9, 2003)

Not much is there a link?


----------

